# Istanbul, Turkey yarn shops



## Rowesmary

I will be in Istanbul next Monday and Tuesday. Is anyone acquainted with yarn shops or outlets there? Sure would love a short yarn hop with a friend. Thanx


----------



## mattie cat

Rowesmary said:


> I will be in Istanbul next Monday and Tuesday. Is anyone acquainted with yarn shops or outlets there? Sure would love a short yarn hop with a friend. Thanx


Try PMing Larailayda, she lives in Istanbul


----------



## Pansy

Hi:

Here is the address of a yarn company that I have bought from. They have a great variety of yarns at good prices.

GSC Tekstil Dis Tic Ltd Sti
Cevizli Mah. Guven Sok. No:6 Maltepe
Istanbul 34846 
Turkey

Good luck.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

I have shopped there, but don't know how to get to the shop?! We were on a cruise and some knitters recommended some shops. They were in the labyrinth of shops and we had to ask for the yarn shop. Just try that when you don't know the language! I ended up mimicking handknitting. (I had found a sewing store and asked there.) 

The yarn stores (3 of them) were in a culdesaq. We were walking, not driving. 

Found this on another list: "In the streets between the Grand Bazaar and the Spice Bazaar you will find an almost bewildering but totally amazing choice!"

And here is another post from TripAdvisor:
"randyrooky, Kurkcu Han is where you would go for yarn shopping: Have a look: "laylock.org/blog/", and "mymerhaba.com/Knitting-in-Turkey-1609.html". Kurkcu Han (Furriers Han) is at Mahmutpasa, behind the Grand Bazaar. You can walk there from Eminonu or simply exit Grand Bazaar from the Mahmutpasa exit. Here is the Grand Bazaar map: "istanbultrails.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/1". If you use it under magnification you will see the Mahmutpasa Gate as an exit at the eastern side. Kurkcu Han is the place to buy yarn! The GB merchants also buy from there for resale.

good luck,

enigma..."

those are both talking about where I shopped. 

Rita in Raleigh


----------



## Pansy

Sorry, I neglected to say in my first post that the emails I get from them say Yarn Paradise. most of the yarns they sell are called ICE yarn.

Good luck
Pansy


----------



## flhusker

We were there last June. And all I can say is I was in yarn heaven. I brought back over 39 lbs. of yarn. I paid about 2 Euros per skein. The yarn outlet we went to is near the Grand Bazaar and upstairs. It is several yarn shops in a row with tons of yarn. I actually had to control myself or would have brought back ore. We had a tour guide who knew exactly where this place was as this is where she buys all her yarn. All I can say is I want to go back. I wish I could tell you how to get there but like I said we had a tour guide who was able to take us to it.


----------



## Rowesmary

Rowesmary said:


> I will be in Istanbul next Monday and Tuesday. Is anyone acquainted with yarn shops or outlets there? Sure would love a short yarn hop with a friend. Thanx


I thought my query was a long shot but tried it anyway. I am overjoyed with your response. I thank all of you so much!


----------

